# Rinnai Water Heater repairs



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,
Any advice on where to get a Rinnai REU-58E repaired (We are based in Scotland) - it's started leaking water significantly from somewhere near the top of the unit (so it's not something simple like a connection - I suspect the heat exchanger).

Anyone know how you get the cover off one of these? So I can see properly where the leak is coming from.



Thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try :-
http://www.rinnaiuk.com/


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks - but that is all about purchasing the latest models.

Where do you guys go to get water heaters repaired?

I've now do found a service manual but it still does not actually tell me where the screws are that hold on the cover - very frustrating, there has to be an easy trick to getting this cover off.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Send them an e-mail & see if they can suggest or recommend where to get parts . . they must stock spares !


----------



## 108861 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi, do you still after the part for your water heater? I have got a new water heater exactly the same one REU-58E, if you still interested let me know.


----------

